# The Squatchin' Journal



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 10, 2021)

I've gone crazy, BYH.

I am now an amateur squatcher. For those of you who don't know what that is, I spend my free time looking for bigfoots.

We are at Georgetown Lake, near Montana's own Lost Creek State Park. We purchased a nice trail camera, attached by bungee cords (hopefully the big man can't figure them out). We'll set it up, hidden, by some Hostess glazed mini donuts, a little apple pie pastry thing, and some bacon. We'll set it up later this morning, maybe this afternoon, in a location we choose.

We're thinking somewhere very thick with trees (that won't be even a little struggle up here), somewhere with lots of deer (might be a little tougher, but shouldn't be too hard), and somewhere with water generally nearby. There was a report in Lost Creek, north of the lake, on a logging road. Next time we're up here, we plan to set up a couple sites on different logging roads.

Wish us luck! I'll post here for all our Squatchin' updates


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 10, 2021)

That’s awesome! Good luck


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 10, 2021)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> I've gone crazy, BYH.
> 
> I am now an amateur squatcher. For those of you who don't know what that is, I spend my free time looking for bigfoots.
> 
> ...


Have fun 🥰🥰. They have to be somewhere, right? 🤣


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 11, 2021)

Last I heard he was hunting gators in East Texas.
Looking forward to your trail cam footage. Good luck.


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 11, 2021)

We have a large local park that has full size silhouette’s up right by the main road each fall. I just love it! Apparently my area is the squatchiest in the country? Sorry everybody else! I guess you just have to move here to find them 🤣🤣

Just to be clear, I’m by no means making fun, just having it. I love the idea of bigfoot. I dont see why it couldnt exist. Bigfoot as seen on TV? Eh, big maybe. But, there are definitely animals and different species of animals that haven't been discovered. In my opinion, there is no doubt about that. 
Don’t forget your jerky! (I love those commercials)


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Apr 11, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Just to be clear, I’m by no means making fun, just having it. I love the idea of bigfoot.


Me neither. Be cool if they found something.








						Chessie (sea monster) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Always keep a camera in my boat never know.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 11, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> We have a large local park that has full size silhouette’s up right by the main road each fall. I just love it! Apparently my area is the squatchiest in the country? Sorry everybody else! I guess you just have to move here to find them 🤣🤣
> 
> Just to be clear, I’m by no means making fun, just having it. I love the idea of bigfoot. I dont see why it couldnt exist. Bigfoot as seen on TV? Eh, big maybe. But, there are definitely animals and different species of animals that haven't been discovered. In my opinion, there is no doubt about that.
> Don’t forget your jerky! (I love those commercials)


Are you in Washington? 670 bigfoot sightings there, only 40something in Montana. Still, something

Funny you mention it we put out some Hi Country jerky


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 11, 2021)

I can't figure out how to put the pictures from the trail camera onto my phone. We put them on my mom's craptop, so I might try to put them on BYH from that.

A dang camp robber took everything... Almost. We put out a Twinkie, 5 donuts, an apple pie pastry, 2 sticks of jerky, and an apple (experts say sasquatch takes them and uses them to attract deer). Something took everything but the apple pie and the apple.

We looked through our footage. At 10:47 this morning, everything was there. Next picture at 11:10 this morning all that stuff the camp robber took was just gone. It must have flew down and stole everything before it triggered the camera. I think it takes 30 seconds before it takes the picture, so it had one to swoop down. Next picture, at 11:12, a HUGE Canada Jay (I call them Camp Robbers)was just sitting above the apple.

It looked like it might be a sasquatch at first, before we saw our footage. No tracks, so if it were a squatch, it would mean one of two things:

It covered it's tracks. Honestly, I swear I am not making this up, there have been real reports of sasquatch covering it's tracks.

OR it didn't touch the ground. The juvenile sasquatches will climb trees. It could have been that. Or maybe it just balanced on all the fallen logs that were lying around.

We got to the site at 11:18 this morning, 6 minutes after the Camp Robber left. I saw no tracks and most bait gone and immediately thought that I might be a successful squatcher.

But no.

When I saw the footage, I thought the Camp Robber was a dead hawk. When sasquatches find food left by somebody else, they sometimes leave something in return. This is a Native American practice called gifting. One person leaves a gift somewhere. The next person to find it takes it, if they leave something. The process continues on and on.

People say that sasquatches will use dead hawks sometimes if they do the gifting process. I thought we set up a gifting site.

Guys, I was so sasquatch ready that I had an explanation ready if the camp robber was a dead hawk. There have been reports of technology just working real funky and glitching out when a sasquatch was near. On the show Expedition Bigfoot, their drone just kinda stopped in an abandoned cinnabar mine where they believed a sasquatch was living. They also had their walkie talkies Another time they lost some decent footage and had their cameras stop when they claimed to have an encounter. I thought our camera decided to be all weird.

Either way, we didn't get a sasquatch. Better luck next time, which should be soon. As soon as the snow clears out up here and we get some warmer nights, we're going camping by Racetrack Lake, where a sasquatch threw a rock at a miner's SUV on an old logging road. Maybe we'll see something there


----------

